# Look who's hatching



## Lars K (Oct 13, 2008)

I was lucky and saw this Nephrurus milii-baby yesterday evening as I looked after the eggs.
It hatched about an hour later.


----------



## BenReyn (Oct 13, 2008)

OHHH!!

That is soo cute!

I've never seen an egg of such dynamic colour! Like a rusty red I'de call it


----------



## Khagan (Oct 13, 2008)

Haha that looks so cute.


----------



## ogg666 (Oct 13, 2008)

what a cool pic ,looks like hes in a sleeping bag


----------



## BlindSnake (Oct 13, 2008)

Awww, thats awesome!


----------



## LadySnake (Oct 13, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 13, 2008)

lol awesome


----------



## Lars K (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 13, 2008)

oh those little guys are along way from home! germany


----------



## Lars K (Oct 13, 2008)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> oh those little guys are along way from home! germany



Yes, you're right! 

I hope they don't miss their country of origin. :?


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats awsome!!


----------



## Lars K (Oct 13, 2008)

Inlandtaipan078 said:


> Congrats awsome!!



Thank you!


----------

